# Night of the Demons released tomorrow!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

August 24, 2004 finally we see the release of the long awaited, UNCUT WIDESCREEN VERSION of the 80's Horror classic, *Night of the Demons.* Not sure about all the extras, it'll probably be the usual interviews and such. Just found this out on Amazon via _Creature Corner._ Also to be released on this day will be *The Night Stalker/ The Night Strangler* plus the Rod Serling classic *Night Gallery* (Oh Portafoy!  ) The Complete First Season. Now, if they would also release the second part to *Night of the Demons, * and the quadrilogy of *Subspecies, * this would be one happy fellow reporting this good news. But, I'll take what I can get until that day comes.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Classic? "Night of the Demons" was dumb! But "Kolchak"? That's another story. "Night Stalker" was one of my favourite horror series growing up, as was the brilliant but short lived (isn't that the way it always is?) "American Gothic", perhaps the finest horror series. Hope it'll see DVD soon. 

Word of mouth has it that Universal is giving Mr Serling's "Night Gallery" a rather shoddy treatment for DVD release - no extras, not even cleaned up. Disappointing, Portafoy. Disappointing indeed.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The above derogatory statement about *Night of the Demons* made by someone who adores insomnia cures like *The Haunting* and *The Changeling.*

Yeah, I wasn't too awfully surprised that "Gallery" wasn't re-masterd or cleaned up. For some reason, studio execs think that fans of any classic show or movie series, should be thankful we're getting anything at all. I never have been able to understand this somewhat cavalier attitude toward the money paying public who pays these assholes salaries. As with the *Friday the 13th* box set, it's a big letdown for fans who have waited so long, for so much, but finally get so little. ****ing jerks.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sinister said:


> As with the *Friday the 13th* box set, it's a big letdown for fans who have waited so long, for so much, but finally get so little. ****ing jerks.


And that is why I'll stick with my bare-bones discs. It's not worth it for me to drop that kind of money when I already have the movies and the "extras" don't pique my interest in the slightest.

As for Night Gallery, I never "got" that show. It was like Twilight Zone, only with less-than-stellar writing, and it's just way too "late 60's" for my tastes. To me Serling's best work was already behind him, and this was his way of droning on beyond his useful years. Just my opinion though.


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

Forshame... I've never seen Night of the Demons. I went to rent it at Blockbuster a while back, but for some reason it was as much as a new release to rent? I'll probably pick it up if I see it. As far as Special Features go, i'm a total sucker. I picked up the New Predator SE, even though I already own the bare-bones edition.


----------

